# ISPConfig Cron - Log Meldung



## wasdim (25. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Liebes Forum
Habe ein kleines Problem:
Verwende diese Installation: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
ISPConfig Cron - Log:
Die Nov 25 00:00:33 CET 2014 W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en Hash-Summe stimmt nicht &uuml;berein
Die Nov 25 00:00:33 CET 2014
Die Nov 25 00:00:33 CET 2014 E: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
Die Nov 25 02:00:35 CET 2014 W: GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ung&uuml;ltig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key &lt;ftpmaster@ubuntu.com&gt;
Die Nov 25 03:01:16 CET 2014 W: GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ung&uuml;ltig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key &lt;ftpmaster@ubuntu.com&gt;
Die Nov 25 10:00:39 CET 2014 W: W&auml;hrend der &Uuml;berpr&uuml;fung der Signatur trat ein Fehler auf. Das Repository wurde nicht aktualisiert und die vorherigen Indexdateien werden verwendet. GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ung&uuml;ltig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key &lt;ftpmaster@ubuntu.com&gt;
Die Nov 25 10:00:39 CET 2014
Die Nov 25 10:00:39 CET 2014 W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release
Die Nov 25 10:00:39 CET 2014
Die Nov 25 10:00:39 CET 2014 W: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.

Wie kann ich das Beheben? Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## wotan2005 (25. Nov. 2014)

geh auf die Maschine und mach ein händisches "apt-get update", das sollte die Probleme beheben.


----------



## nowayback (25. Nov. 2014)

```
sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
sudo apt-get update
```
Grüße
nwb


----------



## wasdim (26. Nov. 2014)

Hallo wotan2005 und nowayback
Leider ist das Problem immer noch vorhanden.
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014 W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/source/Sources Hash-Summe stimmt nicht &uuml;berein
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014 W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages Hash-Summe stimmt nicht &uuml;berein
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014 W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en Hash-Summe stimmt nicht &uuml;berein
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014
Mit Nov 26 17:00:22 CET 2014 E: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.

Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## wotan2005 (26. Nov. 2014)

was hast du den gemacht?


----------



## nowayback (26. Nov. 2014)

```
sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
```
Sehr hartnäckig bei dir... aber danach müsste es wieder laufen


----------



## wasdim (27. Nov. 2014)

Liebes Forum
Habe nun eure Vorschläge nochmalsausprobiert aber ohne erfolg.

Last login: Wed Nov 26 18:49:34 2014 from 192.168.1.13
administrator@server1:~$ sudo su -
[sudo] password for administrator:
root@server1:~# rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
root@server1:~# apt-get clean
root@server1:~# apt-get update
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease
Holen: 1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg [933 B]
Holen: 2 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release.gpg [933 B]
Holen: 3 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports Release.gpg [933 B]
Holen: 4 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release.gpg [933 B]
Holen: 5 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release [58.5 kB]
Holen: 6 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release [62.0 kB]
Holen: 7 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security Release [62.0 kB]
Holen: 8 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports Release [62.0 kB]
Holen: 9 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main Sources [52.0 kB]
Holen: 10 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted Sources [14 B]
Holen: 11 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Sources [17.4 kB]
Holen: 12 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Sources [1'064 kB]
Holen: 13 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse Sources [700 B]
Holen: 14 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Sources [5'433 B]
Holen: 15 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main i386 Packages [155 kB]
Holen: 16 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Holen: 17 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe i386 Packages [72.9 kB]
Holen: 18 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse i386 Packages [1'389 B]
Holen: 19 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/main Translation-en [80.3 kB]
Holen: 20 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse Translation-en [587 B]
Holen: 21 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/restricted Translation-en [14 B]
Holen: 22 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/universe Translation-en [39.9 kB]
Holen: 23 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Sources [6'399 kB]
Holen: 24 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse Sources [174 kB]
Holen: 25 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main i386 Packages [1'348 kB]
Holen: 26 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted i386 Packages [13.4 kB]
Holen: 27 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe i386 Packages [5'866 kB]
Holen: 28 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse i386 Packages [134 kB]
Holen: 29 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-de [672 kB]
Holen: 30 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en [762 kB]
Holen: 31 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse Translation-de [107 kB]
Holen: 32 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse Translation-en [102 kB]
Holen: 33 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-de [3'696 B]
Holen: 34 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-en [3'457 B]
Holen: 35 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-de [2'219 kB]
Holen: 36 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en [4'089 kB]
Holen: 37 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Sources [142 kB]
Holen: 38 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted Sources [1'408 B]
Holen: 39 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Sources [92.0 kB]
Holen: 40 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/multiverse Sources [3'534 B]
Holen: 41 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main i386 Packages [360 kB]
Holen: 42 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted i386 Packages [5'820 B]
Holen: 43 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe i386 Packages [222 kB]
Holen: 44 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/multiverse i386 Packages [9'567 B]
Holen: 45 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Translation-en [169 kB]
Holen: 46 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/multiverse Translation-en [4'719 B]
Holen: 47 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/restricted Translation-en [1'736 B]
Holen: 48 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Translation-en [111 kB]
Holen: 49 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/main i386 Packages [4'935 B]
Holen: 50 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/restricted i386 Packages [14 B]
Holen: 51 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/universe i386 Packages [19.7 kB]
Holen: 52 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/multiverse i386 Packages [1'235 B]
Holen: 53 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/main Translation-en [4'216 B]
Holen: 54 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/multiverse Translation-en [776 B]
Holen: 55 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/restricted Translation-en [14 B]
Holen: 56 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/universe Translation-en [15.7 kB]
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-de_CH
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse Translation-de_CH
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-de_CH
Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-de_CH
Es wurden 24.8 MB in 20 s geholt (1'199 kB/s).
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
root@server1:~#


----------



## nowayback (27. Nov. 2014)

Zitat von wasdim:


> Habe nun eure Vorschläge nochmalsausprobiert aber ohne erfolg.


Erfolg hast du doch schon gehabt denn die ursprünglichen Fehlermeldungen haben sich doch erledigt und trusty-updates funktioniert doch auch wieder. Sind nur noch die trusty-backports die nicht laufen.

nutzt ne wlan leitung oder hast sonst erhöhten paketverlust?
stimmen die angaben in der sources.list?
ansonsten test mal einen anderen Mirror z.B. Uni Stuttgart:

```
deb http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ UBUNTUVERSION main
deb-src http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ UBUNTUVERSION main
```
Der Mirror den du aktuell verwendest ist leider nicht aktuell. Der hinkt einen Tag hinterher.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## wasdim (27. Nov. 2014)

Danke novayback
Ich nutze da kein WLan sondern es ist alles per Kabel vernetzt.
source.list Tja da habe ich zwar was verändert von ch auf de aber sonst habe ich nichts gemacht.
Könntest du mir da weiterhelfen?
Danke dir euch im Voraus


----------



## nowayback (27. Nov. 2014)

jo der default de Mirror ist der, der ab und an mal probleme macht. Keine Ahnung was die da in Dresden treiben.

Hier mal der Mirror von der Uni Stuttgart

```
###### Ubuntu Main Repos
deb http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse

###### Ubuntu Update Repos
deb http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu/ trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
```
was du nicht brauchst, kannste ja entfernen


----------

